# Converted from DC to DCC - My Experience



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

Hopefully the small or new operator considering DCC can benefit from this.

First, thanks to all on this forum who answered questions I had.

I researched and planned this change over several months and purchased locomotives that could run on both DC and DCC. I have one locomtive that I am going to add a decoder to.

Made the changeover this weekend. Bought an NCE Power cab.

Wasn't difficult but did take a little trial and error in programming the locomotives.

Unless I kept doing something wrong, it appears that the first time you program a locomtive you have to use the "Programming Track" mode. I tried several times using the "On the Main" mode, but after completeing all the steps, the locomotive did not respond with the new address. It still responded to default address 3.

I then switched to "Program Track" mode and as I went through the steps setting the parameters, I could hear the decoder "clicking" in response to the parameters being set. After completing all the steps, the locomotive responded to the new address and in the manner I set the parameters.

Rewiring the layout was not a big issue. I just had to take my time and not get my wires mixed up. My layout is 2 ovals connected by an interchange with 2 sidings coming off the inner oval. I had 2 blocks on each oval and the interchange block wired as constantly "hot". THe sidings were each a block. I ran 2 transformers (one for each oval) and controlled the blocking on the ovals using an Atlas 215 4 switch selector and the sidings were controlled by an Atlas 205 selector. THe ovals were wired with a common off of each of the poles on the 215 selector. 

What I did was simply diconnect the wires from each of the transformers left terminal connections, and wire nut them together with a single additional wire. I then did the same for the right tranformer terminal connections. I then connected the 2 new wires to the NCE Power cab circuit board. Easy, but just had to make sure not to confuse wires. Eventually I'll rewire and remove the block controls and remove the insulated joiners from my track. 

I have a 4 x 8 flat layout and use sectional track and Atlas snap switches. There are 2 terminal connections on each oval at oppostite ends of the ovals, a connection at the interchange, and 2 siding connections. The insulated joiners creating blocks are still in the track. One transformer is still used for my remote sontrol switches and scenery lighting.

I have no issues running my trains and the powercab shows that with 3 trains running the most amperage I was drawing was .44 amps, and with 4 trains running, .77 amps. I have no sound locomotives. 

Sure is fun being able to control each locomotive individually.

Feel free to ask me questions about my experience.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

DavefromMD said:


> Hopefully the small or new operator considering DCC can benefit from this.
> 
> First, thanks to all on this forum who answered questions I had.
> 
> ...


Dave

Your post and experiences will be a big help to those who will
be converting.

Your sentence that caught my eye: Sure is fun being able to
control each locomotive individually. This is what we have
been saying over and over. Going from DC to DCC i
like going from horse and
buggy to a new car with V8, Automatic transmission, air conditioning,
power windows and Stereo FM with GPS.

Now, just for the fun of it, run two trains in opposite 
directions on the same track.

Don


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

"Now, just for the fun of it, run two trains in opposite 
directions on the same track."

Did that. Had 1 train slowly going forward along my "local" line while I backed another into the siding coming off that track. Then flipped the siding switch and kept working the train on the siding while the "local" cruised by.

It wasn't a much different operation than before when I stopped the local in the block preceeding the siding while I backed the other into the siding. But I had to keep the "local" stopped while I worked the siding.

So why do it with both trains moving in opposite directions?

Because I can!!!!

I can now also run 2 trains on each oval - "main" line and "local" without having to stop one every few circuits because it is catching up to the other. I now just sit there and match the speeds of each or if one does start to catch up, just slow it down.

Heck, I've even had 3 trains on my outer "main" oval (not by design - I forgot to flip the switches when I was interchanging between inner an outer oval) - a situation which with my DC setup meant a collision or a mess I was going to have to straighen out with the old "0-5-0" switcher. Not so this time. Was able to straighten things out without touching a train or with nary a collision.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Proud of you Dave

You are one of the best testimonials FOR DCC that
has come along in a while.

So many guys don't know, what they don't know.

Don


----------

